# How to report Income in Tax Return?



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lets say i work in Japan and earn 10,000CAD last year
I stay in Japan for 365 days last year and wish to be consider as a resident
so lets say i have some assets in Canada

Anyone know how should i report that income? It wont be put in a T4 right?
Also which provincial tax do i pay? or i dont have to pay anything?


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

Just because you are living in another country does not mean that you are not "Canadian resident for tax purposes"


http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tp/it221r3-consolid/it221r3-consolid-e.html

Happy reading. 


BTW if you are Canadian resident for tax purposes, you would report this on line 104.


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> Just because you are living in another country does not mean that you are not "Canadian resident for tax purposes"
> 
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tp/it221r3-consolid/it221r3-consolid-e.html
> ...


i am more interested in which provincial tax i should pay?
the province i live in before i move?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

kid5022 said:


> i am more interested in which provincial tax i should pay?
> the province i live in before i move?


Unless you can make a case for another jurisdiction, then yes. Where is you bank branch/investment account located?


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Unless you can make a case for another jurisdiction, then yes. Where is you bank branch/investment account located?


Oic, i think i got your point,....hmmmm i think i should move it to Alberta, lower provincial tax bracket


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

kid5022 said:


> i am more interested in which provincial tax i should pay?
> the province i live in before i move?


Basically the same tests apply to determine province. 

Do you own a house, where is your local bank branch, drivers licence, health coverage.....


----------

